# Anyone else watching Damask - Rainbow Meadows ?



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

She's gone from just sitting there... to very frustrated...up/down...moving, straining....

Am I seeing things???


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

we must be bored OR/WA people to be watching goat cams at 11:30 at night....mostly because its not our own... :hi5:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

No kidding (No pun intented!) - 

So can you login & see her video?


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Its really slow like frame by frame...im gonna
try to fix it...I thinks its my computer


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I swear...this Damask it SO TUNED INTO ME! As soon as I type something about her on here... she makes a liar outta me! :slapfloor: 

It's like she's psyhic (sp?) .... she was seriously straining, pawing to China, even bumping her head against the wall there a bit...rolling her head back...squating & pushing - you could see her sides tense up & everything! ...the works... 

Then I typed here... and poof....

She's decided to go get a snack! :scratch:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

P.S. Mine's pretty frame by frame too ... and I've got fast internet here as it's a business connection.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

haha... :GAAH: I can't wait for babies...My first are to be born anyday now. I have an unreg nigi bred to a silkey fainter. Then my 3 myos due on or around the 22 of Jan.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

speaking of.... I think I checked your website awhile back... and do you have a Sandy Hollow orange colored doe?


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Yah that is Pumpkin...we have been trying are darndest to get her bred....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have tried to get on that darn webcam site about 15 times... no luck!
This is SO frustrating! And I'm one of those bored WA/OR goat people....


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

What if you try now?

http://rmfarm.dyndns.org/main.cgi?next_file=main.htm


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

I used to live up the Everett way........


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

> we have been trying are darndest to get her bred....


Do you know when she last kidded or has she ever kidded?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

No.. I tried several more times and closed Safari and went to Firefox.. but no luck.. 
Perhaps this means I should just go to bed? I've had the cam on before, infact earlier today. Oh well, I'll check in tomorrow.
Good night


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Yup, she's back to just laying down... think I'll do the same.


----------

